# Breeding Licence



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

So I wrote to my council asking about a breeding licence and If I would need one.

Because one thing I read said if I have more than 2 bitches to breed from a year then I would need one. So I wanted to make sure I didnt need one (I only have one bitch).

So the council just emailed back saying that I did need one.

I am now very confused because the council are using the term "Dog breeding establishment" when surely only one litter a year from one bitch isnt an "establishment" is it?

And the council are on about planning permission.

Yet I have just seen this
"The starting point to determine whether a licence is needed is the identification of a dog breeding business. Anyone carrying on a dog breeding business will normally be regarded as needing a licence, regardless of the number of litters involved.

However, guidance has indicated that parliament did not intend that the legislation be used to require hobby breeders to be licensed, even if they sold puppies, and to this end a person is presumed to be carrying on a business if in a 12 month period any number of their bitches give birth in total (i.e. collectively) to 5 litters or more." 

On another website.

I dont have a problem getting a licence but I just want to know if this is correct.
The council wrote back sending me to their "breeding establishment" page saying I would need a licence.

Thanks.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

You've lost me..

Why do the council say you need planning permission to have a litter from your two bitches???

Im confused :lol:

I thought you had to have more than 5 "breeding bitches" to need a licence?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

I only have 1 bitch that I plan to breed from. Yet aparently I need a licence?!
I am very confused.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How many dogs in total do you have. When I lived in the city I needed a license even though I had no breeding dogs they were all fixed after 1992. They by law stated if you have more than 2 adult dogs you had to be licensed, could be something like that....Jill


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I thought you had to have more than 5 "breeding bitches" to need a licence?


This is the overarching law (it's actually 5 litters in a 12 month period - which obviously means 5 bitches of breed age - as once licensed you are not permitted to have more than one litter from a bitch in any 12 month period)

However, as I recently posted on another thread - councils do appear to be able to put their own local restrictions in place within this law.

Some councils set the limit at 5, others 4, and a few others two.

From what I can see - the OP's council don't have any information on their website - so (being the cynic I am ) I would say it probably depends who you actually speak to on the response you get 



canuckjill said:


> How many dogs in total do you have. When I lived in the city I needed a license even though I had no breeding dogs they were all fixed after 1992. They by law stated if you have more than 2 adult dogs you had to be licensed, could be something like that....Jill


Not in the UK - there are no restrictions on the number of dogs, just the number of litters bred.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Preston City Council • Dog breeding establishment

Thats my council's take on it. I dont have a clue what to make of it myself.
I dont want to break the law. But I dont see the point in paying £80 for one litter when you can have 5 litters for the same cost.

I will get a licence if need be but I would like to actually know why my council is "1 or more litters -need licence" when other councils are usually 2+ breeding bitches - need licence.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps it is a way of cutting down on irresponsible breeding?

Do you have a Ringcraft club near you? Maybe if you went along and spoke to other people who breed, in your area, you might find out more and if/how the council enforce it for hobby breeders.

I would guess you are exempt because you are a) Not a dog breeding establishment - just a show breeder who is having a litter at home and b) A hobby breeder who is breeding for show not sale, although you will also be selling your excess puppies.

This is where talking to other people locally in the same situation may help.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you have a Ringcraft club near you? Maybe if you went along and spoke to other people who breed, in your area, you might find out more and if/how the council enforce it for hobby breeders.
> 
> I would guess you are exempt because you are a) Not a dog breeding establishment - just a show breeder who is having a litter at home and b) A hobby breeder who is breeding for show not sale, although you will also be selling your excess puppies.


Good idea - this is a bit of a strange one TBH  someone producing one, or even two litters a year, if done correctly could hardly be classified as a business - as businesses intention is to make money - on that basis the majority of hobby breeders would be bankrupt within the first year


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have lived in different areas and they have all been two or more bitches of breeding age - so you dont have to be actually breeding both bitches as far as I know. Obviously no one bothers with licenses though unless they are producing regular litters. Some councils are quite onerous in their requirements so it may not be just a case of paying £80. Once you are inspected you may find you are stuck with altering all sorts of things. I know someone who had to do a lot of work and provide outside accomodation (in her garage) for the bitches fairly recently and also knew someone who had the same problem even though she always had the bitch by her bed. That was not considered suitable by the inspector.
I am sure there must be very many council licensed breeders on here though that maybe could tell you what their experiences are.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> So I wrote to my council asking about a breeding licence and If I would need one.
> 
> Because one thing I read said if I have more than 2 bitches to breed from a year then I would need one. So I wanted to make sure I didnt need one (I only have one bitch).
> 
> ...


I thought the licence only applied to a mutiple dog breeder. When I worked in the breeding kennels they had a large shed out the back with runs!! So they needed a licence but you should'nt :confused1:


----------

